# F.C.C. Forces Verizon to Allow Android Tethering Apps



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Good lookin' out, FCC!

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57484000-38/verizon-to-pay-$1.25m-fcc-fine-forced-to-allow-tethering-apps/

http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/31/verizon-can-no-longer-charge-for-tethering-fcc-declares/


----------



## Z4C (Aug 1, 2012)

nice.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

They don't care now. Share Everything plans include tethering.


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

My unlimited data plan does not and they will have to pry that plan from my cold dead hands.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

We're the few.


----------

